# aquarium safe glues/DIY aquascaping?



## pandamonium

hi all,

i wanted to create some underwater fixtures and possibly a background in an amazon themed tank i am building. 
i really know almost nothing about what to use or how to make it aquarium safe. i've looked up glues and they say that any cyanoacrylate glue is safe for aquariums? any input would be great. also, what medium would be good to carve out a design (like a backdrop) or a structure? and how will i make that aquarium safe. i have seen stuff on epoxy or resins and such. 
anything will help. i want to get a good base down before doing this wrong with terrible results. 
thanks


----------



## Hanky

Check out these Youtube videos, they will give you a general idea as to what you need and how to do it, if done right they can look amazing.


----------



## pandamonium

Hanky said:


> Check out these Youtube videos, they will give you a general idea as to what you need and how to do it, if done right they can look amazing.
> DIY Aquarium Background - YouTube


that was really helpful. i am liking the cement texture but i dont think my tank will need as large scale of a backdrop as that. i was looking at creating some smaller fixtures. but its still a start 
its funny how there was no need for resins or epoxy. i see those terms everywhere i look. ill keep checking though


----------



## fish monger

I have used a silicone product from DAP to build rock formations and caves for my aquariums. Fairly short cure time and does the trick.


----------



## Hanky

The silicone will act as a sealer/ glue, I've used it too to glue rock formations together. Just make sure it is 100% silicone, GE Silicone 1 is a good product, make sure there is no added mold resisters or anything like that,


----------



## pandamonium

that is pretty much exactly what i was looking for. i may go along the lines of that video as well and carve something our of polyurethane foam or styrofoam (if that is water safe i am not sure). but definetly keeping the glue in mind. 

also hanky are you from springville in western new york? i go to school there and i swear i pass by springville on the way to the buffalo airport.


----------



## AbbeysDad

+1 GE 100% clear silicone. Also, glue from a hot glue gun is basically a soft thermosetting plastic and should be fine in freshwater.


----------



## pandamonium

so if i used glue from a hot glue gun, i wouldnt have to coat it in anything? just use it as it is? and the same goes for the silicone glue right?


----------



## fish monger

pandamonium said:


> so if i used glue from a hot glue gun, i wouldnt have to coat it in anything? just use it as it is? and the same goes for the silicone glue right?


I didn't coat anything for the glue's sake or to protect anything from the glue. Once I made sure the objects and the adhesive were safe for the aquarium, I basically followed instructions for making the adhesive work well.


----------



## Hanky

yep there's nothing to coat or seal, the silcone is the same thing used in the corners of your tank and thats not sealed or coated, just let it dry good.

Also yes that is the Springville I'm in, about 30 miles south of Buffalo, If you travel the 219 you go right by us, You go to school way out here and your from San Francisco?


----------



## pandamonium

Hanky said:


> yep there's nothing to coat or seal, the silcone is the same thing used in the corners of your tank and thats not sealed or coated, just let it dry good.
> 
> Also yes that is the Springville I'm in, about 30 miles south of Buffalo, If you travel the 219 you go right by us, You go to school way out here and your from San Francisco?


ok that is good. i saw some GE silicone 2 at home depot. ill probably end up asking the dude for the GE silicone 1 just to be safe. now that i know its sealant, im not too nervous.
yeah i go to st. bonaventure. there is a pre-med program there that i found so i went there. its a ways out but the program was good so i was attracted haha. i dont remember if i take 417 or 219. but i have defeintely passed through springville before. i must say its a change in scenery from san francisco haha


----------

